

Prof. Thrun: "There is a misrepresentation about my tenure situation" - iamabhi9
http://robots.stanford.edu/

======
denzil_correa
Also, notice these lines

 _Now that I saw the true power of education, there is no turning back. It's
like a drug. I've just peeked through a window into an entire new world, and I
am determined to helpbring education to everyon there._

